# centerpin reel.



## fisherman4life42 (May 25, 2010)

Im looking to purchase my first centerpin reel. Im looking for a good one to start out with nothing to fancy but not junk. A few that i have found online include

RAVEN MATRIX FLOAT REEL 

OKUMA AVENTA CENTERPIN REEL -Model VT1002.


Would these be a good buy????


----------



## stream_stalker (May 10, 2006)

fisherman4life42 said:


> Im looking to purchase my first centerpin reel. Im looking for a good one to start out with nothing to fancy but not junk. A few that i have found online include
> 
> RAVEN MATRIX FLOAT REEL
> 
> ...



I'm sure you're going to have people tell you otherwise, but don't waist your money on an intro level reel. You're going to upgrade within a year or two so just drop the money on a quality reel now...


----------



## stream_stalker (May 10, 2006)

stream_stalker said:


> I'm sure you're going to have people tell you otherwise, but don't waist your money on an intro level reel. You're going to upgrade within a year or two so just drop the money on a quality reel now...




BTW, both of the reels you mentioned are pretty low end...


----------



## Stickman (Dec 5, 2008)

Go see Craig at EO he has them all. I love the Milner line of reels.


----------



## Yanky (May 7, 2008)

how much should one assume to drop on a "beginner" fly setup? by that i mean not top of the line (since it may never be something that a beginner gets hooked on), but more of a mid-range. 

Im looking to get started with fly fishing but having never done it, im obviously not going to drop 500+ to start a potential hobby when i do a lot of fishing with my spinning setup now. Clearly I dont want crap and I can see the wisdom in purchasing a step above the low level entry gear, but I have no idea even where to start. 

Brand recommendations? Stores to visit (besides erie outfitters since i will be stopping in there to see what they have)?

thanks!


----------



## Rippin (Jan 21, 2007)

Stickman said:


> Go see Craig at EO he has them all. I love the Milner line of reels.


I would, 

I fish Milners, but there is absolutely nothing wrong with those reels for somebody starting out, I fished the Okoma for over five years with no problems, those reels are production made on cnc, run true, spin and have a nice start up, will catch just as many fish in the right hands, go see Craig and he will explain all it all to ya, plus you can't beat his prices. I know guys that use the Okuma Sirata or Trent on Kings and just love those reels after all the abuse from those monsters. Spent what you can afford and fish it...


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Well I'm going to play devil's advocate here and say get into an entry level for two reasons....can you afford $300 to $500 for a reel & Are you completely sure you're going to like the method? Stream Stalker is right however, if you stick with it, you'll probably end up purchasing a higher end reel. I think one of the best buys for your "beginner buck" is the Okuma Sheffield. Its a good working reel, machined aluminum, lightweight and does the job you want it to do. You can get them new for just under $200 in some places and I've seen them new and good condition for as low as $100. 

On the contrary, if you decide on a higher end reel...do your research, ask questions from experienced pinners and go feel some reels in your hands before you decide to purchase (Erie Outfitters - Craig). Personally, I feel the best handmade reel around is the Paine Falls centerpin and its made locally in OH. For me, its a NO BRAINER to buy one made from Adam D. supporting a local. They are smooth, considerably lightweight for their size and built to last a lifetime. Other mid to upper end models to give a look are:

Islander
Raven SST-3
Ross
Bob James - Purist (I hate the name)
Spahr
KingPin - I owned one of these, for the money, was not impressed with a few things
which I believe they ironed out


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

forgot to mention...

Riverkeeper
Milner
Mykiss


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

I'd look for a better used reel than a cheaper new one. If you like float fishing, the likely hood of spending more money to upgrade is lower. If you don't you won't lose money when you sell it. You will trying to sell a used Raven or Okuma.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

I just bought a used Young BJ lightweight off my buddy for 250 bucks (450-500 new), ive never centerpinned b 4, but from what all my pinner buddies was telling me, that was one hell of a deal.... Im with alot of guys on here, if i find out i dont like pinning, the reel i bought has a good resale value..... 
With that being said, I would try to keep an eye out for a good used pinn instead of buying a new cheap one that you will lose money on trying to resale it if you find you dont like it!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

PM me..I have an okuma Aventa VT 1002 would sell you for a really good price..just think I'm more into fly-fishing and spin-fishing..


----------



## Mucmiller12 (Oct 13, 2010)

Strange but true, saw a okuma sheffield on a 13'4" okuma float rod at Dicks in Boardman. Never thought I'd see one this far from the tribs. $300, good entry level gear good price.


----------



## fisherman4life42 (May 25, 2010)

ShutUpNFish said:


> I think one of the best buys for your "beginner buck" is the Okuma Sheffield.


i found a Okuma Sheffield S-1002 Center Pin Float Reel for $75 used. 

i found a new on e for $250 i would assume the consensus is that this would be the one to buy.


----------

